# India's first home made forum software - AEF



## itsmeraj (Jun 22, 2007)

AEF - Advanced Electron Forums. Link:
*www.anelectron.com
It is written in PHP and MySQL

Well I think that this software as far as I recollect is *India's first home made forum/Bulletin Board software*. This software is OK as compared to the other giants like IPB, vBB , SMF. However it is better than phpBB. But for a month old software it is pretty decent and its prospects are beginning to show up.

The first version was not that great but recently they made the new version 1.0.2 and they have included some pretty good features like a shoutbox, news system (with news articles - this is not featured by many others listed above), threaded mode , suggest framework, dom drag stuff(I have seen this thing for the first time on any forum software), etc. *I particularly like the DOM Drag they introduced, its something new and novel. Well also it is very fast.*

Coming to the looks *I just Love the EYE Candy* these guys have put up in the theme. Its so much better than that of the boring SMF and PHPBB looks. AEF has used some good amount of designing and it is a good reason for trying it out.

Well I think this software is good altogether and is worth a try. Have you guys tried it out.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2007)

The only good eye candy you might be referring to is a Windows Media Player 11 Play button being used as the status indicator!

It looks good however, hope it gets stronger over the years. Am just lazy now, and didn't browse the features much.


----------



## itsmeraj (Jun 22, 2007)

Well i will agree to that. These guy do try to copy microsoft.

I said that because I used SMF previously and PHPBB and its much more better that them in looks. Thats my personal opinion.
Also these guys do use a lot of JavaScript.

If you do get some time do try out the Quick Reply feature, or the Dom Drag, the UserCP(especially avatar section) and so on. *U will definitely like the DOM windows and their Mac Style fading effect*.


----------



## Nihal (Jul 14, 2007)

AEF 1.0.3 Released! Very good.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

Will wait till it develops some good mods and hacks and skins


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 14, 2007)

Hmm... very nice.
Skin is cool.. better then phpBB skins.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 15, 2007)

nice info.


----------



## itsmeraj (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a word with the Admin Pulkit there.
He said for the mods they have already made the required DB changes in the current version. They call it Apps and have a seperate registry the way windows maintains.
Also one great thing in the next version he said would be a *rich text editor*(boy other forums are going to have a blow).

This is so awesome.
I'd like it even better when the new version wil be out.

Common guys we need to give these AEF guys full support.
Its MADE IN INDIA.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jul 17, 2007)

nice one...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2007)

This article was published in this moths digit
congs itsmeraj


----------



## itsmeraj (Jul 19, 2007)

I didnt find it in July's Digit Edition.
Which page have they written it on ?
Please let me know


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2007)

itsmeraj said:
			
		

> I didnt find it in July's Digit Edition.
> Which page have they written it on ?
> Please let me know


Pg no 12

Good going , Congs


----------



## itsmeraj (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks you guys.
I read about this in Digit.
I would like to thank the persons for printing this review I wrote.
Digit Rocks - They have printed my review u see.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 25, 2007)

Congratulations on that achievement!


----------



## itsmeraj (Aug 27, 2007)

Well since I posted about this thing and now I feel that AEF is the best forum software after the release of 1.0.3.
Their new release has you wont believe it a *WYSIWYG, a MAC Style DOCK and all the more great looks*. I think that Digit should actually Review AEF and write about it. Its the best Forum software India has given.
This was an email send by the Admins to its members at AEF 1.0.3 launch:



> Electron Inc is proud to announce the release of AEF 1.0.3.
> Announcement Link:
> *www.anelectron.com/board/index.php?tid=307
> 
> ...



Hope you guys like it and spread the word.
We need to give it support.


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2007)

its really good ... looks nice ... but the default theme can be improved a lot .. the admin panel etc look good ... but resemble phpbb2 a lot - not good .... change that


----------



## itsmeraj (Aug 31, 2007)

I would have changed that if it were my script.
I am just a user and a fan of AEF.
Nothing more.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Aug 31, 2007)

error 404
*www.anelectron.com/about/


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 31, 2007)

why all indian forums/websites are full of advertisements?
and btw there's also this forum thats home made-www.flstudioforum.com although not vb'd.


----------



## iMav (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ indian forum means the forum scipt is home made ... urs isnt an indian forum per say it belongs to an indian ... ur forum script is developed by smf 

please dont spam and advertise ur forum here


----------



## max_demon (Aug 31, 2007)

Simple is Better


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 1, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ indian forum means the forum scipt is home made ... urs isnt an indian forum per say it belongs to an indian ... ur forum script is developed by smf
> 
> please dont spam and advertise ur forum here


 nothing like that.i thought ppl were talking of forums belonging to indians.anyways that forum is great but i dont like the idea of starting a forum and flodding adds there


----------



## micgooapp (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Find man.
I am planning to use it for my company staff where we can coordinate all over India

Love the Dock it has


----------



## Partymonger (Sep 21, 2008)

How is it now??


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 21, 2008)

i think its dead, no new version since past 6months


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 18, 2008)

Its not dead for sure..
*www.anelectron.com/board/index.php?tid=3282
They released a premature security release..

I like their work..
But there arent many people involved in it..Secondly they havent been really receptive to criticism or suggestions..
I'd love to it, but then u never know, cause there arent any converters nor any big community to test their software on a large scale..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 11, 2009)

I really don't get it - Whats more important ? Features/Speed/Stability/Reliability or the "Made in India" tag ?

As a global citizen, I congratulate them on creating the new software - not because they are Indians, but because of the positive reviews already happening at this early stage of development of a software from scratch.


----------

